
Can this $320B Hedge Fund strategy lower Bitcoin investment risk? - jsloss
https://medium.com/@philippkallerhoff/can-a-common-hedge-fund-strategy-be-applied-to-bitcoin-to-drastically-reduce-investment-risk-12bc1c0eb7a6
======
Frogolocalypse
The problem for a type of hedge fund like this is regulation that would apply
to your instrument and its potential exposure to illegal activity. That is not
insinuating that there IS that activity, but that there is a potential for it,
and i can't see how the SEC would approve it.

It would be akin to a hedge fund that was providing hedging to the industry of
'ransomware' or 'illicit drug distribution'. Unless you could ensure that this
wasn't possible, I'm not sure you could ever list it.

~~~
jsloss
I'm not sure I'm following. Is the illegal activity you're talking about
related to the legality new crypto tokens in general or that bitcoin itself
can/is used for illegal activity?

Secondarily, the article is only asking if strategies used by HF's could be
applied to lower the risk profile of investments in Bitcoin. From the research
he did, the answer looks like a theoretical yes.

~~~
Frogolocalypse
> or that bitcoin itself can/is used for illegal activity?

This part.

Like I said, I don't think there's anything wrong with the attempt, but if
they want it to be a tradeable instrument, they'll need to expose themselves
to the risk of the instrument they're aligned to. I can't see the SEC allowing
that exposure.

~~~
jsloss
Thanks for clarifying. Should be interesting to watch! (as this whole space
is!)

